# New addition



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well its my birthday soon and I decided to order the entire _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series for my collection, except _Blood Pact_ which ill get in paperback eventually. Its going to be a very very nice addition to my collection, which is growing quite large. So I wanted to hear some opinions on _Gaunt's Ghosts_, like a rating for the series, or whats the best book in it and who's the best character. So far the only characters I know of are Ibram Gaunt and 'Try Again' Bragg.

Try to avoid spoilers please, I dont want to know anything big about the series.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well personally I think the series is fantastic definitely one of the best (if not THE best) in BL's range, strangely it's the 2nd not 1st book that establishes the origins of the characters and how the regiment got it's name.

My favourite is Sabbat Martyr from the Saint story arc, absolutely fantastic end to that arc.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent series that all other BL books will be compared to for some time to come. Abnett manages to be consistantly good, which must be difficult considering the amount of books in the series. 

As to characters, Larkin is quite good. He's slightly mad, and only comprehends reality through the sights of his sniper rifle. Rawne is the bad ass no. 3 of the ghosts who hates Gaunt for what he percieves Gaunt did to his people. Eszrah ap Niht is one of the coolest characters in the series, a freedom fighter on a chaos occupied world who feels he owes Gaunt a blood debt, and has taken on the role of his bodyguard. Caffran, M'Koll, M'kvenner, Gol Kolea, Tona Criid, Corbec, Soric, Zweil... 

Damn, when you start to go through them you realise what a job Abnett has done creating so many characters and keeping them all believable and involved.

You have have made a purchase you won't regret. Just put aside a lot of time when you do get them, as you won't want to do much else but read them.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

series rating 100/10 :biggrin: absolutely one of my favorites. (we'll see if the Night Lords series by ADB eclipses it, so far its a strong contender.) Its so hard to name any characters without giving some of the story line away. Brin Milo...he...*bites tongue*...ack! Case in point right there.

i'll stop talking now. lol

enjoy it, i know you will. 

An example of how much this series means to me; my first male child will be named Ibram. Also, this series is what made me google for 40k based forums. And look what i've become! A ravaging lunatic? no, just stark raving mad! :crazy:

CP

edit: oh, and happy birthday soon.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Only read the first omnibus (and the fourth) here, so far. The first book was good, the second atrocious, and the third some of the better--not quite best, but definitely way up there--40k fiction out there, period. Abnett is fond of writing himself into deus ex machina endings though, as a word of forewarning. Overall, I'd say that it's definitely worth the investment. Now, I just need to follow my own advice and go out to buy the rest...

(unfortunately, I've been jaded to some of the later spoilers through exposure to the internet. Treasure your innocence, sirrah)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Oh, and happy birthday soon.


Thanks very much. Im very much looking forward to _Gaunt's Ghosts_ and I can't wait to get started on the series.

Ive been quite lucky in my searches and I was able to find a copy of _Storm of Iron_, and _Let the Galaxy Burn_. Ordered them yesterday so they should be here eventually, _Let the Galaxy Burn_ was quite a nice find. All those short stories.


----------

